# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Em sợ thêm một lần nữa, tổn thương...

## mycomputer

Thà ghét nói ghét, đau nói đau, buồn nói buồn và nhớ nhung nói rằng mình nhung nhớ...


Trên đời này em sợ nhất là những mối quan hệ mập mờ, có có không không, không đầu không cuối. Sợ những thứ không rõ ràng, sợ bản thân chỉ được đứng ở nơi lưng chừng hạnh phúc, sợ mắc nợ một người nào đó nhiều thêm.


Thành thật là có những đêm em cũng thèm lắm một cử chỉ quan tâm, thèm những yêu thương không ràng không buộc. Thèm một người đối xử với mình như người – yêu nhưng mình chẳng cần yêu, chẳng cần trách nhiệm.


Như có thể rong ruổi cùng nhau khắp mọi nẻo đường nhưng lúc cần nhau không buộc lòng phải ép mình có mặt. Vì có là gì đâu?


Như có thể vùi đầu vào lòng nhau mà khóc òa lên nức nở, nhưng nếu vì người đó mà phiền lòng cũng chẳng dám trách than.


Như là kể cho nhau nghe về những vết thương, về những mối tình xưa và một người đã thành xa lạ. Nhìn vào mắt nhau cảm thông và thấy mình thanh thản. Nhưng đó là sự bình yên chấp chới, vì nơi đó mình không có được thuộc về…





Như là một người đủ tin tưởng để to nhỏ về những bí mật tưởng sẽ giấu thật sâu, nhưng mình cũng không dám chắc rằng có chọn lựa họ như một bến đỗ an toàn mà nương tựa. Cứ lúc gần lúc xa, lúc đẩy ra, lúc kéo lại… Cứ vòng vo, quanh quẩn thế thôi…


Song đó cũng chỉ là sự bao biện của một trái tim ích kỷ, không có đủ niềm tin để lần nữa lại yêu. Để lần nữa khóc – cười – buồn – đau như một kết cục dễ đoán. Để lần nữa, lỡ như có ngã vào một vòng tay thì cái bóng của quá khứ đã qua cũng vẫn là quá lớn. Cũng chỉ vì em lại sợ thêm lần nữa – tổn thương.


Và sợ nhất là lúc vuột mất mối quan hệ ấy khỏi tay, em mới nhận ra mình rõ – ràng yêu nhau nhưng không ai dám nói. Rồi từ những thứ có có không không, em thành người trắng tay mất hết. Và cũng chẳng đủ tư cách – để cứ thế ôm lấy kỉ niệm – hay đủ dũng cảm để giữ lại một người vừa mới rời đi.


Thà ghét nói ghét, đau nói đau, buồn nói buồn và nhớ nhung nói rằng mình nhung nhớ.


Cứ lập lờ mãi thế, em thương…


(sưu tầm)

----------


## kohan

Nhiều lúc cũng nghĩ cũng muốn có một mối quan hệ lập lờ không giàng buộc nhưng đó chỉ là suy nghĩ nhất thời  :Big Grin:

----------

